# ridgid seesnake



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, so I'm gonna spend the money. I found a seesnake mini with a locator for $6500. Not sure if this is a good deal due to the fact its not a self leveling camera. Any input?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

New or used? What monitor? Sounds high if used


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Used. Cs10 monitor navitrac scout locator


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds high, you should watch eBay and Craigslist, just picked up a dvdpak2 off eBay for 700 bucks from a pawn shop that didn't know what they had and it was in a weird category so not many people saw it, picked up a seesnake 325' self leveling camera for 3650 and a 200' color full size for 2600, picked up a scout for 400.00 deals are out there just be patient, keep your eyes open and search like crazy with keywords like ridgid, ridgid camera, seesnake, sewer camera etc... Some people don't know what they exactly have, good luck


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually this was on ebay. I never seem to catch the killer deals


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I seen it lol


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

CHECK OUT THIS EVER BIT AS GOOD AT HALF THE PRICE :thumbup:


Mini Color Camera System
1-1/2" - 4" Lines
7/8" Camera Head
7" or 10" LCD w/DVR
Fiberglass Push Rod and Stainless Steel Reel
Remote Control for Monitor
Records to any USB Flash Drive (2GB Included)
Optional: Built in 512 Hz Transmitter and Microphone for Recording

512 Hz Digital Locator with Automatic Depth Finder

http://trojanworldwide.com/Trojan Camera Systems.html


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea way smaller than what I'm looking for. I'm looking used so I can afford to get what I want without compromising. Thank you anyway


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> Actually this was on ebay. I never seem to catch the killer deals


 
Its a nice setup. I saw it too. Its not a steal, but for the money, its not a bad deal either. You will make your money back with it!

FYI, I was looking for a new CS10, when I saw this, I almost bought it just to have the spare reel and locator. I'd grab it.


----------

